# razer naga 3 mouse buttons not working



## lukeDXD (Jan 14, 2015)

on my razer naga molten after i came home from work had an odd fault that seems to be rather common but none of the online solutions have worked
the left mouse button has started acting as the scroll click button and both the scroll click button and the right click button do nothing. using the razer synapse 2.0 i am able to map the center click button as left mouse adn then i have one functioning button
the mouse has the same problems on other computers without the software but when opened up shows no obvious signs that anything is wrong
i have reinstalled the drivers and nothing seems to make any kind of difference


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Nothing was spilled onto the mouse?

How old is the unit?

This just happened one random day? Is there onboard memory for the mouse?


----------



## lukeDXD (Jan 14, 2015)

i woudlnt know how to check the onboard memory for the mouse
the mouse is a little over a year old if i remember rightly
and nope nothing spilled on the mouse i just came home from work


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Sounds like the mouse is faulty. Any warranty left on it? Might be time for a new mouse


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I agree. If the behavior is the same on multiple computers, the mouse is faulty.


----------

